# John Deere 4250.......... looking for price info. and advice



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My father is considering buying a 1986 John Deere 4250 MFWD Cab tractor with a John Deere FEL. The tractor has about 6400 hours and has been very well cared for. My father has actually used the tractor on a number of occasions as he partnered with the farmer selling this tractor growing soybeans and corn. Tractor has been stored under cover, everything works including A/C and heat. I believe the tractor has the power quad transmission. Rubber looks good. Overall the tractor appears to be in good shape, the owner has personally kept up the maintenance or had the dealer repair or upkeep anything he was not able to. The engine starts on the first lick and requires no ether, and will start in winter the same with the block heater plugged in before use. The owners is asking $27,000. From the price range research I have done so far, this seems to be a very fair asking price for this tractor in this condition. Anyone have any comments or suggestions or experiences with this line of tractors good or bad before he buys? Thanks!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I certainly cant offer any experience with that type of machine - but I would really interested in seeing some pictures when you get a chance  it sounds like it was a real expensive machine in the day becaue its still bringing in top dollar I would think..I have no idea of book value or what they went for.

Duc


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Try this for further pricing & info*

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=4250&guid=2D21CE0DA8A84C7AA9B5C54878B5018D


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Deere180 !! those pictures with a loader are great!! That some machine!! they even offered it in 4wd - sweet


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Put many hours on both a 4450 and a 4850.There were a few improvements on the 50 series.The one I liked best was the hydraulic outlets.They were updated to the Pioneer couplers and I prefere them over the old style Deere couplers.Also connecting is much easier and nicer.Simply push the lever in the opposite direction to the coupler your connecting.Much easier to connect then the finiky old Deere style.

The next improvement was the cab interior and gauges.They went to a digital tach and information center.Rather then the analouge type.Gives you the ground speed best I can remember?Also they went with the tan entieror rather then black.Plus a nicer seat and air bladder.

The quad range models were also improved.They shifted smoother.Especialy better then the 30 series that were often a struggle.They seemed to fix that problem with the 40 series.We had power shift on the 4450 and 4850.I prefered power shift but Quad range was fine.The 4840 and 4850 came with standard power shift.

MFWD is nice especialy with a front end loader.We have a 7510 set up with a loader and MFWD and it makes a world of differance.

Some of the 4250's came with smaller drive tires.I prefere 18-4-38's but many 4230 4240 4250's seemed to have 18-4-34's.My neighbor now retired had a 4250 with MFWD and 18-4-34's .This was his main largest tractor small farmer.His front MFWD tires would ware out much earlier then expected.Wore the bars down.Many of the MFWD tractors from that time seem to do that.They have improved to gearing to reduce slippage it seems today however.

MFWD is well worth it and is a fuel saving feature for field work.The only bad thing about it is.If you hire an inexpirenced operatotor.You worry they might forget to lock out the MFWD while traveling down a road.

The price seems high.But thats how it is with John Deere.About double the money from other brands.But they hold that value well.While the others go down down down.Deere will get you a huge return no matter the age and hours.

I would ask if the tractor has had a overhaul?I would think it would be due.Amasing the amount of Deere tractors with these amount of hours on them these days.7000 seems to be the going average for a clean older John Deere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys! Nick, as far as I know the tractor is original and has not had an overhaul. I have met the owner while visiting with my parents and he is a BIG stickler about maintenance and upkeep. The last time I saw the tractor (about 10 years ago) it looked like it had been waxed and was in great condition. It primarily gets used for pulling the grain buggy and spraying these days. Most if not all of its life it had been used for notill farming. I forgot to mention that it comes with a set of pallet forks and brackets as well.


----------

